# Identify this jetter...



## MarkToo (Dec 17, 2011)

I'm going tomorrow to look at some plumbing stuff a fellow is selling off from the contents of a storage container. This is one of the pictures. It looks like Ridgid colours but I'm not familiar with the design.

Can anyone identify it?


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

Hard to tell with all those cords in the way. Might be custom? Could be a KJ-1350 with a custom dolly?


----------



## MarkToo (Dec 17, 2011)

Turns out it was a General-1400. Obviously used little but poorly maintained. After getting rid of all the t-tape and clearing the nozzle orifices, it works like a charm. Tons of hose too - more than that machine will feed. Good gamble for $500.


----------

